# moon phase ducks in North Dakota



## Tennessee shooter (Feb 21, 2007)

Looking forward to my first hunt in N.D. I'm 58 and wanted to hunt in your great state for years. Here in Tennessee duck hunting has been pretty tough the last few years. My two brothers and I ( the OLD FARTS) are planning a trip, the GOOD LORD willing, the last of October.

Ain't gonna ask where to go but I sure would appreciate your oppion on the moon phase. Would we be better off going up the week of Oct. 21-27 (full moon) or Oct. 28- Nov. 3 ( half to 1/4 moon)? Do you think it will make much of a difference? Down here it seems the birds feed at night and go back to the refuge during the daylight.

What do you think? Any help will be gratefully recieved.

Tennessee shooter


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

In my opinion you will find some of the same behavior up here. Ducks during early season act very differently compared to late season. I have seen ducks sit on the roost and not go out to feed until well after sunrise or even later in the day.

Moon phase is a crap shoot. I have never had any exceptional duck hunting in or around full moons, however, I know some guys that have had great hunts.

ND is all about scouting (that is just my opinion) if you find where the birds want to be and find the x all you need is shells and a gun (that is over simplification) but scouting hard has a proven track record with my hunting group.

Welcome to ND. I hope some others can throw in some useful advise as well.

Bob


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

I would have to agree with Bob, scouting and looking around is #1. I have never heard anything about hunting around moon phases, so I couldnt help you there.

Good luck!


----------



## Aythya (Oct 23, 2004)

I think a bigger issue is the potential weather differences a week could make. The October 28-Nov 3 period can be excellent but we can also have hard freezes, bad snow storms and no birds. The past few years that has not been the case but we are due and our weather patterns seem to be changing.

But in my experience, moon phase seems to affect geese more than ducks. I have had more good duck hunts during the full moon than goose hunts. I am convinced that hunting geese when the moon is full is much different than when it is not. Haven't seen much effect on ducks. I have hunted waterfowl for 40 years and even though I think the moon does play a role, I wouldn't let that influence my decision on when to come.

As others have said, it is about scouting. And quality time spent scouting will more than make up for any effects of full moon, IMO.


----------



## Tennessee shooter (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks fellows for the info. I'm leary about picking a time durning the full moon but I've never hunted up there so I'm gonna follow your advice. I appreciate your help.

Tennessee shooter

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
A good dog ,good friends, and ducks flyin. Ain't much better!


----------



## D&amp;D (Sep 14, 2005)

It sure is good to hear that I'm not the only Tennessean crazy enough to drive all the way to North Dakota at the end of October!

Shooter, I would definitely take the later week of your two options. I'll be there the week after that. I've never been there during a full moon, so I can't comment. But I can tell you the weather is a roll of the dice. The lower part of the state had a hard freeze during the final week of October last year. I got there on November 4 and everything was locked up. By my second full day, however, I was looking for a short-sleeve shirt! It got into the lower 60's for a couple of days, but still didn't thaw anything but the larger bodies of water. Of course, it was back down into the low teens by the end of the week.

If I have one word of advice it's SCOUT. Get ready to put some miles on the truck. Take your best pair of binoculars. Buy a ND gazetteer and get a copy of the PLOTS guide. Be ready to knock on some doors, even if the land isn't posted. I have found the people in ND to be some of the best. I've never been denied access by a landowner, posted property or not. But I do know they will always appreciate your asking. I've made some good friends out there over the years.

Get yourself set up to field hunt ducks. It's like nothing you've ever experienced at home. You may not ever want to hunt over water again! A handheld GPS also makes it easy to mark unfamiliar fields and then get back to them the next morning.

North Dakota is an unbelievable wildlife resource. All the people there will ask is that you take care of the land, cooperate with your fellow hunters, and respect the rights of the property owners. I always try to leave a field a little better than it was when I got there. Good luck! You'll have a great time. Feel free to send me a PM if you would like more info.


----------

